# Bait and switch



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There wasn't a lot in the ad but thought I'd write and take a chance since he seems like he needs to sell before he moves. Maybe get a nice 32" for a good price.

https://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/6462612400.html

He sends a reply with a photo of a well used Hahn 24". Guess he can't read because he didn't even have to measuare since "24" is in big black numbers right on the auger housing.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

OLDER is the key word.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I think "Crusty lump of dung" would have been far more accurate as a description myself . . .


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Worth $25 to a max of $50 to the right person otherwise it's going to sit for scrap. Few would want it so free for the taking seems reasonable.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

"nice": nope.
"older": yep.
"snowblower": yep.
"works great": doubtful.
"32 inch wide": nope.

We'll call it 2-1/2 out of 5. :wink:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ask him if he was paying 200 to remove it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I've got a 5 hp Hans Eclipse.....in storage and never used....but it blows.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

32" high handlebars maybe? 

heavy-duty would be an understatement. 






I'm willing to bet that it machine spent most of it's life outside, uncovered like it is now.

regardless of its build quality, it's still a $50 machine to most buyers.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> ask him if he was paying 200 to remove it.


That's just cruel (but true:wink2. I did let him know kindly that if he did a search he would likely see they go for a hundred or less. Like you guys I'm thinking fifty at best. I didn't want to start a fight but thought maybe it would get him to rethink his ad and price. That and post a photo so someone else didn't waste any time asking about his $200 snowblower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's just cruel (but true:wink2. I did let him know kindly that if he did a search he would likely see they go for a hundred or less. Like you guys I'm thinking fifty at best. I didn't want to start a fight but thought maybe it would get him to rethink his ad and price. That and post a photo so someone else didn't waste any time asking about his $200 snowblower.


i was just kidding but i would tell him it's basically a parts machine for about 50 bucks. not familiar with this brand but i am assuming he thinks it will be scarfed up because it is winter.

have a little patience and wait until spring or summer. blowers will be had real cheap or even free. advertise on CL for free hauling to the dump blowers , generators, lawn mowers , and such. you'll be able to pick and choose what you want.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

There isn't a Hahn in my future. They're a nice heavy machine but I have two 32" JD's and two 32" Ariens to rebuild so if I'm taking on a project it's going to be something I really want and then hopefully it will "PUSH" something else out the door. I just have too many projects but I get them cheap. Once of the JD's, a real john Deere was free with a blown engine. Can't beat that. Once of the Ariens wasn't running but just needed some maintenance and got it for fifty. Been doing good so far this year, haven't picked up anything.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I was curious so I pulled up the ad and he's still advertising that 24" as a 32" and hasn't moved off $200, hasn't listed the brand or even posted one of the photos he sent me. Some people's kids :dizzy:

.


----------



## SiliconDoc (Apr 15, 2018)

classiccat thanks I just got one and it wasn't going neutral now I see what the drive guts should look like before I drain the oil and pull that cover.


----------

